
You Don't Have to Be Stupid but It Helps - ritchiea
https://aeon.co/essays/you-don-t-have-to-be-stupid-to-work-here-but-it-helps
======
hga
Pournelle's Iron Law of Bureaucracy. One reason to favor startups even if they
so often suck in so many other ways.

